
Poll: 9 percent of cell phone users want iPhone (AT&T the only option for a long time - see comments) - gibsonf1
http://news.com.com/Poll+9+percent+of+cell+phone+users+want+iPhone/2100-1041_3-6191395.html?tag=nefd.pop
======
gibsonf1
Sigh: I talked to a friend of mine this weekend who is on the Iphone software
team, and he was telling me how much better the phone is than the commercials
are portraying. He is desperate to take his Iphone home from work. I told him
as much as I like the product as seen so far, I really don't want to switch
from Verizon. He made the point that Apple chose AT&T; because they have the
best GSM network, and Verizon doesn't offer GSM and probably won't for a long
time. So for anyone really interested in the Iphone, the AT&T; switch will be
the only option for the next 5 years because of the exclusive agreement
apparently.

